
HACKERS CAN STEAL Your ATM PIN FROM Your SMART DEVICES - Afritech
https://blog.afritechmedia.com/hackers-can-steal-your-atm-pin-from-your-smart-devices/
======
zunzun
REALLY GOOD ARTICLE Thank YOU For POSTING IT

~~~
sctb
We appreciate that you're watching out for quality submissions on Hacker News,
but please don't keep doing this.

> _Please don 't complain that a submission is inappropriate. If a story is
> spam or off-topic, flag it. Don't feed egregious comments by replying; flag
> them instead. If you flag something, please don't also comment that you
> did._

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
zunzun
What do you mean by "this" \- you are not making sense. I'm not complaining or
replying to any egregious comments, so that also does not make any sense to
me. I do not understand what you are attempting to imply.

